# General Information for Travel in Europe - Tolls,Regulations



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I have just found most of the information I am looking for with regards travel in Europe on this link:-

http://www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/

It has Toll fees, Regulations etc.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Good link John, this is quitea popular one too (france only) thats worth a bookmark

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?lng=2

Rgds M&D


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Thanx JSW and MnD

have added these to my favourites as we are soon off to europe

Paul


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for those links, have added them to my favourites.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

There is such good information on this forum - we too are off to France and "home" to Spain later in the year and I would hate to be even thinking of planning the trip without the valuable advice always given here!! Only one problem - I DO have to sit down for a day or two that we are not travelling the UK and actually look at all these websites etc and make notes...LOL!! Ana xx


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana, we have several folders in the 'van with printed info from these sites, as you say invaluable at times, it's knowing where to look to find them, MHF provides most of the references to the best ones.

Regards M&D


----------

